# I got something on my plate



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

Whats on yours?

Grilled sea bass filets on a bed of salad:

Prep:

Sea bass : score the filet, smother fillet with oil, I use rapeseed oil, *cold pressed rapeseed oil contains half the saturated fatty acids of olive oil and far less than all other vegetable oils. It also has the highest level of Omega 3 and has an excellent balance of Omega's 3, 6 and 9.**rapeseed oil also has absolutely no trans fatty acids! It retains its natural anti-oxidants, meaning that all the nutritional properties are maximized, unlike other, refined vegetable oils. After the oil has been applied , sprinkle chilli powder and black pepper and rub them into the scored fillet. Crush garlic,ginger and fresh chillies and rub these into the fillet also. Finally douse the fillet in the juice of half a lemon and leave to marinate for a minimum of an hour. Grill the sea bass so the skin is taking the heat, turning once towards the end to brown the other side. *

*
*

*
Salad: Carrots, red and white onion, tomato, lettuce , cucumber. Juice of half a lemon*

*
*

*
Cut as you like squeeze the lemon over the salad. *


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

2 gammon steaks, half a bag of leftover salad, half a pot of leftover coleslaw, 100g pasta with tomato sauce...

yes I end up cooking like a retard if I have no chicken or steak lol


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

Pressure cookered plantain

Add water to pressure cooker and salt. Pressure for two to three whistles.

Nutrition Facts

Plantains

Amount Per 100 grams

Calories 122

% Daily Value*

Total fat 0.4 g	0%

Saturated fat 0.1 g	0%

Polyunsaturated fat 0.1 g

Monounsaturated fat 0 g

Cholesterol 0 mg	0%

Sodium 4 mg	0%

Potassium 499 mg	14%

Total Carbohydrate 32 g	10%

Dietary fiber 2.3 g	9%

Sugar 15 g

Protein 1.3 g	2%

Vitamin A	22%	Vitamin C	30%

Calcium	0%	Iron	3%

Vitamin B-6	15%	Vitamin B-12	0%

Magnesium	9%


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

Tuna and cucumber sandwiches with heinz light mayo:

Drain tuna, sprinkle with black pepper, mix in mayo . Thinly slice cucumber. spread tuna on bread and layer with cucumber.

4 Hovis Original Wheatgerm Brown Bread :

Calories	310

Protein	14.4

Carbohydrate	53.3

Fat	4.4

Fibre	4.8

Tuna in spring water 112g drained weight:

Calories	127	Sodium	400 mg

Total Fat	1 g	Potassium	0 mg

Saturated	0 g	Total Carbs	0 g

Polyunsaturated	0 g	Dietary Fiber	0 g

Monounsaturated	0 g	Sugars	0 g

Trans	0 g	Protein	35 g

Heinz light mayo:

Serving Size 1 serving (15g)

Amount Per Serving

Calories from Fat 36Calories 42

% Daily Values*

Total Fat 4g	6%

Saturated Fat 0.35g	2%

Cholesterol -

Sodium 105mg	4%

Total Carbohydrate 1.23g	0%

Dietary Fiber 0.03g	0%

Sugars 0.57g

Protein 0.15g


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just chicken and rice, same as every other day :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

you've written a recipe for a tuna sandwich?

....can i ask why?


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> you've written a recipe for a tuna sandwich?
> 
> ....can i ask why?


Because some people dont like, or know what to do with it, so I have offered a simple yet effective recipe , which is full of goodness



Dux said:


> Just chicken and rice, same as every other day


And every other day ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

eastender said:


> Because some people dont like, or know what to do with it, so I have offered a simple yet effective recipe , which is full of goodness


oooooooooo.k


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> oooooooooo.k


Yes I am fine thanks, how are you doing ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

eastender said:


> Yes I am fine thanks, how are you doing ?


lol thats wasnt a question!

but yeah good ta


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

100g mince, 70g brown pasta, 1/4 jar dolmio low fat, 30g mushroom


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dux said:


> Just chicken and rice, same as every other day :lol:


Me too, nothing fancy here, just some simple food to grow on.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dux said:


> Just chicken and rice, same as every other day :lol:


No seasoning? Just plain chicken and plain rice?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> No seasoning? Just plain chicken and plain rice?


No, I (well, I get my mum to cook it all up. I have the chicken delivered to hers then I pick it up all ready to go in plastic boxes) use those cook in the bag sachets. They're really nice, which is why I don't mind eating it every day, sometimes twice a day, every day.


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> lol thats wasnt a question!
> 
> but yeah good ta





Madoxx said:


> No seasoning? Just plain chicken and plain rice?


I am all for the rocky school of training , but I am a terrible eater, in terms of actually eating, and not what I eat, so would soon go off that very quickly, although I do love chicken


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dux said:


> No, I (well, I get my mum to cook it all up. I have the chicken delivered to hers then I pick it up all ready to go in plastic boxes) use those cook in the bag sachets. They're really nice, which is why I don't mind eating it every day, sometimes twice a day, every day.


I am very similar but its my wife who does it lol, she makes her own rubs aswell. I have to eat chicken and rice twice a day 7 days a week so need that flavour.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dux said:


> No, I (well, I get my mum to cook it all up. I have the chicken delivered to hers then I pick it up all ready to go in plastic boxes) use those cook in the bag sachets. They're really nice, which is why I don't mind eating it every day, sometimes twice a day, every day.


Maggi? awesome bags arent they


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> No, I (well, I get my mum to cook it all up. I have the chicken delivered to hers then I pick it up all ready to go in plastic boxes) use those cook in the bag sachets. They're really nice, which is why I don't mind eating it every day, sometimes twice a day, every day.


If it works for you, then why not. The main thing is it is serving its purpose as a fuel , long as you are happy .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

eastender said:


> If it works for you, then why not. The main thing is it is serving its purpose as a fuel , long as you are happy .


I'm a fussy eater, so stick to the things I'd like. As I'm cutting at the moment the only thing I'd like different would be bigger portions!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

350g chicken & a big blob of coleslaw


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

KFC big daddy box meal...not sure how its cooked,probably dropped on the floor and spat on a few time before going in the deep fat frying...but it narf tastes good haha


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I am very similar but its my wife who does it lol, she makes her own rubs aswell. I have to eat chicken and rice twice a day 7 days a week so need that flavour.


You HAVE to eat chicken and rice twice a day?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

All i've got left atm is a banana


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> You HAVE to eat chicken and rice twice a day?


Yes I HAVE to. If I don't the nasty men will get me


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

So nice!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Yes I HAVE to. If I don't the nasty men will get me


The men from the chicken and rice appreciation society?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> The men from the chicken and rice appreciation society?


How do you know? Are you a member too? :lol:


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

eastender said:


> Pressure cookered plantain
> 
> Add water to pressure cooker and salt. Pressure for two to three whistles.
> 
> ...


always wanted to know this cheers fella, dont suppose you know if theres much difference if its fried, guessing just higher fat


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

danp83 said:


> always wanted to know this cheers fella, dont suppose you know if theres much difference if its fried, guessing just higher fat


No problem, if you fry it you should try to use rapeseed oil, it has high omega content .


There are *68 calories* in 1 slice of Fried Plantain.Calorie breakdown: *44% fat*, 54% carbs, 2% protein.


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yes I HAVE to. If I don't the nasty men will get me


Looks good , what is there exactly?


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

Chicken tikka with salad and brown pitta

For marinade:

1/2 kg - chicken breast (cut into cubes)

1/4 tsp - turmeric powder

1/2 tbsp - red chilly powder

1/2 tsp - coriander powder

1/2 tsp - ginger garlic paste

1/2 tsp - kasuri methi powder

1/2 - lime juice

1/2 cup - yogurt

Oil

Salt

Mix all the ingredients and marinade for as long as possible , minimum 2 hours.

Skewer the Marinated chicken and BBQ or alternatively grill till cooked through.

Chicken Serving Size: 200 g, Calories: 254.2, Fat: 4.8g, Carbs: 6.6g, Protein: 46.1g


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone needs ideas for food so great thread, keep it going!


----------



## eastender (Mar 20, 2011)

beef rump steak with baby new potatoes green beans and salad.

score the beef and rub in ground pepper, salt and red chilli powder. blend garlic ginger and fresh chillies and rub them in to leave as long as possible. Grill to your liking.

beef rump steak 200g Servings:

Calories	405	Sodium	0 mg

Total Fat	20 g	Potassium	0 mg

Saturated	8 g	Total Carbs	0 g

Polyunsaturated	1 g	Dietary Fiber	0 g

Monounsaturated	10 g	Sugars	0 g

Trans	0 g	Protein	55 g

Cholesterol	0 mg


----------

